# Next phase of main street



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Now that I look up close, I need to do some weathering of the houses. But I got the street lights working...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks really good.

Don't let the photos get you down. The camera reveals a lot that the eye never ses.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

lookin good Hokie. :thumbsup:

couple big yard trees would set the houses off. and i agree with ctv, camera is worst critic.hwell:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking good. I like the lights, they and a lot to the layout. You are making good progress. Am just working on my wirering and learning how to set up my NEC Power Cab. It's like going back to school.


----------

